# What would this be coral be?



## Spotted Image (Jun 27, 2014)

I have had an saltwater tank for a year now. I added coral about an month ago, but I"m not sure what coral I have. I'm trying to look up requirements, two seem to be doing really well one I'm not sure of. 
The bottom one will be the one I'm unsure of. These photos are not long after adding them. The other two are opened up and doing well. But the buttom one will not stand up for days sometimes.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Zoanthids, zoanthids, and a nice kenya tree coral. Do you have plenty of flow in the tank, a general rule of thumb is at the very least 10 time the tanks volume in turn over rate. So a 20 gallon should have at least 200 gallons per hour flow. Also what kind of lighting is over the tank, most of the corals you will come across will require a quality source of lighting. One last thing is that most corals do not like elevated levels of dissolved organics , what are your tank parameters? Any Nitrate levels?


----------



## Spotted Image (Jun 27, 2014)

The lighting is a marine bulb, it gives out a blueish tint. With flow I don't know how much is there, I have two bigger filters and it's an 85 gallon tank. I'm still working on getting stuff upgraded. Last time I tested the water it tested good. I'll test it again. The Kenya Tree finally is standing up and is staying standing up. I did notice if my air pump isn't letting enough air out it won't stand up. I got these cause the guy at the saltwater place said they are easy ones and I should have no problem with my set up. I did what to make my set up as coral friendly as possible.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it a single bulb fixture?Too low of light and too low of flow combined with elevated dissolved organics , including nitrates, will cause corals to wilt or decline so these are the first thing I would look into as culprits.

Do you know what your weekly nitrate levels come out too? Or what they were the last time you had them tested, a number? This can help you determine a proper water change schedule. 

Is your skimmer working properly?
Carbon changed recently?

These things can help your corals look their best.


----------

